# Bought my first CZ, then another, and another, and another... I'm sick...



## mojo (Aug 18, 2015)

I've been a Sig fan for years and years but I've been turned. I have wanted a CZ for a while and bought a 75 Tactical Sports about 6 weeks ago. It's an amazing pistol with amazing precision. I loved the thing so much, I bought a stainless CZ 75 B. Liked that one so much, I bought a 75 D Compact PCR, and then a RAMI D - all in 9mm... I'm going to stop here I think, maybe, unless I run across and easy SP-01, before the fever wears off.

Each one of these pistols is extremely accurate and ruggedly built. I like pistols that are all metal.

I do have a feed issue with the RAMI though and am not carrying it on a daily basis because of that. I'm carrying the PCR IWB at 4 o'clock, in a Triple T holster and it's very comfy.

First trip out to the range with the PCR and the RAMI and about 20 rounds in, the RAMI failed to chamber the next round. From that point til I got frustrated and stopped, I got about 4 failures per 14 rd magazine. I bought 1500 rounds of Winchester 124gr NATO target ammo a while ago and was running that through the RAMI when the failures to feed happened. The NATO ammo has a COAL of 1.155" and I'm hoping maybe that's the reason the bullets were jamming on the ramp after it carboned up. I've reloaded some Speer TMJ RN ammo at 1.125" and will see if the shorter cartridge helps.

I'll do some research and see if anyone here has experienced the same problem and was able to cure it without sending it back to CZ. May start a thread to get help, if I can't find anything on my own.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

The early RAMI's did have some feed problems. I sent mine back for a factory 'fluff and buff' and they took a lot of material off the feed ramp, polished it and the rails. I had already put Wolfe springs in the magazines and recoil spring. It is completely reliable, now, and still the most accurate double-stack subcompact that I've seen. CZ RAMI's are great pistols, but a few do get by in QC. I've never seen or known of a CZ-75 full size having a problem - just the subcompacts.


----------



## mojo (Aug 18, 2015)

That's what I'd heard but I wasn't expecting to still have the problem. I'll try the shorter loads and if that doesn't help, back to CZ. I'll probably send it back anyway as it's lost my confidence. I'm carrying the PCR and haven't had or heard of any issues with it.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I tried everything I was competent to do, before sending mine in. I polished the feed ramps and rails, varied the length of the cartridges, etc. But they re-did all of the polishing, and appeared to have taken more material off the feed ramp than I was willing to do. Whatever they did, it didn't degrade the accuracy, so I was happy with it.


----------



## mojo (Aug 18, 2015)

Thanks, Bisley! It helps when people who have experience with the problem help out. I'll just plan on sending mine in and not waste time and ammo trying to outsmart the problem.


----------



## mojo (Aug 18, 2015)

Bisley said:


> I tried everything I was competent to do, before sending mine in. I polished the feed ramps and rails, varied the length of the cartridges, etc. But they re-did all of the polishing, and appeared to have taken more material off the feed ramp than I was willing to do. Whatever they did, it didn't degrade the accuracy, so I was happy with it.


I took the RAMI back to the range. I seated some Speer TMJ RN's at 1.12", replaced the main spring, polished and moly'd the ramp with some KG10 dry lube, and it still wouldn't run them. The HST's I tried in it jammed on the edge of the ramp and no way would they feed reliably. I'm not going to send it back. I'm going to sell it or trade it towards either a P-01 or SP-01. Every round it failed to fire was loaded into another magazine and fired without a glitch from my 75 Compact PCR. I carry the PCR. No more mini's for me, as I had the exact same problem with an XDS I bought and got rid of.


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

mojo said:


> I've been a Sig fan for years and years but I've been turned. I have wanted a CZ for a while and bought a 75 Tactical Sports about 6 weeks ago. It's an amazing pistol with amazing precision. I loved the thing so much, I bought a stainless CZ 75 B. Liked that one so much, I bought a 75 D Compact PCR, and then a RAMI D - all in 9mm... I'm going to stop here I think, maybe, unless I run across and easy SP-01, before the fever wears off.
> 
> Each one of these pistols is extremely accurate and ruggedly built. I like pistols that are all metal.
> 
> ...


MOJO

I had several failure to feed issues with my cz 97b and my p 06, p-01. I loaded the magazines for a week and polished the feed ramps with simichrome and a dremel--much better now. Still get the occasional failur e to feed. I just chalk it up to dirty feed ramps/ ammo combinations--these are my range guns anyway--not sd/hd

sp 01 can be had @ buds or cz custom shop( cz custom has a few versions--each one costs more(due to customization) but they are amazing to shoot--JMHO


----------



## mojo (Aug 18, 2015)

boatdoc173 said:


> MOJO
> 
> I had several failure to feed issues with my cz 97b and my p 06, p-01. I loaded the magazines for a week and polished the feed ramps with simichrome and a dremel--much better now. Still get the occasional failur e to feed. I just chalk it up to dirty feed ramps/ ammo combinations--these are my range guns anyway--not sd/hd
> 
> sp 01 can be had @ buds or cz custom shop( cz custom has a few versions--each one costs more(due to customization) but they are amazing to shoot--JMHO


I'm sold on CZ's accuracy and quality, generally speaking. Their RAMI, on the other hand needs some redesign. I have yet to have a feed issue with my 75 PCR, 75 B, or Tactical Sports, the 75 B even firing the rounds the RAMI puked on. The cartridges were sized correctly and dropped right into the chamber of the 75 B.

Researching the RAMI on CZ's site, which I wish I'd found prior to purchasing, I found example after example of the RAMI having to be sent back to CZ before they functioned properly. One person I read, posted an email he received from CZ that said that the CZ wasn't meant to be a range gun and the spring needed to be replaced every 500 or so rounds. I ordered several springs and replaced the one that mine came with, polished and dry lubed the ramp, and still had the failures to feed. The 124gr HST's I use for SD hit the bottom of the ramp, with 2/3 of the meplat still below the bottom edge, so it was nowhere near clearing. The failures to feed were actually failures to completely feed, if that makes any sense. The round nose cartridges were halfway chambered, but the spring just didn't have the strength to chamber them completely. Bumping the slide chambered the round and it would then fire.

I've lost faith in the RAMI, so it's history. For sd/hd, I've got to have pistols that don't have issues. It's a shame it didn't work out because the RAMI's the most accurate, best feeling mini I've run across. I wish the 75 PCR fit the hand like the RAMI. It's close but not quite. Actually, I wish every pistol CZ had fit the hand like the RAMI. 

Thanks for taking the time to reply, boatdoc173!


----------



## mojo (Aug 18, 2015)

Bought an SP-01 Tactical Wednesday and took it to the range today (Thursday). Absolutely amazing pistol! Having said that, I was shooting as good or better with my PCR. I've found CZ's to be extremely accurate and this PCR is a dream. As soon as the trigger wears in on the SP-01, I anticipate it'll be good to go. I've got 5 now - well 4 and a RAMI that won't shoot a full magazine without spewing beets... If I can figure out how to post pics, I'll post em up.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

mojo said:


> Bought an SP-01 Tactical Wednesday and took it to the range today (Thursday). Absolutely amazing pistol! Having said that, I was shooting as good or better with my PCR. I've found CZ's to be extremely accurate and this PCR is a dream. As soon as the trigger wears in on the SP-01, I anticipate it'll be good to go. I've got 5 now - well 4 and a RAMI that won't shoot a full magazine without spewing beets... If I can figure out how to post pics, I'll post em up.


Do a photobucket account, it's free. I'd like to see your CZ's. :smt033


----------



## mojo (Aug 18, 2015)

Thanks, berettatoter. Not a fan of posting off-site but I'll look into photobucket. The wife and I have recently moved and I'll probably have to use my iPhone's camera as I have no idea where the digital camera is.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

mojo said:


> Thanks, berettatoter. Not a fan of posting off-site but I'll look into photobucket. The wife and I have recently moved and I'll probably have to use my iPhone's camera as I have no idea where the digital camera is.


Well, I thought about having all my stuff on some site, but hell, "they" know I have them anyways. I just make sure I don't have any serial numbers visible.


----------



## 1911crazy (Jul 16, 2015)

I been using the Russian wolf ammo in my CZ85DB in 9mm Luger. Never a fail to feed, never. But I do lube my guns with a TS-70 moly paste/antiseeze.

Moly
Eliminates all wear
Reduces friction
Doesn't attract dirt
Stays where we put it.
Prevents galling


----------



## mojo (Aug 18, 2015)

Sorry, still no pics, but mine look like all the rest, lol.


----------



## mojo (Aug 18, 2015)

I sent my 75B, PCR, and SP-01 to Cajun Gun Works so David could work his magic on them. He's had them for 5 1/2 weeks with an 8 week turnaround so they should start coming back to me in little over 2 weeks. I looked at his prices for new pistols, liked the package deals, and have bought a 75 BD, P-01 D and a RAMI D that he is going to provide the same service for and send to my FFL. He has cured the feed issue with the RAMI's and the cure doesn't involve the feed ramp. He chamfers the firing pin exit hole on the breech face and that fixes the problem. He now modifies each one he sells before it leaves his bench. I loved the RAMI but not its jams. Since he's found and cured the problem, the RAMI's he sells feed without issues. So... I snagged one.

1911crazy, I use KG-10 moly dry lube to coat the ramp on every new pistol I buy after I clean it and before I fire the first shot through it. I reapply after each cleaning and I clean after ever range trip. Incidentally, for anyone looking for a killer line of cleaning products, I've used KG's gun cleaning line for years now and I really like their stuff. The company that builds my long range precision rifles sold me on trying the line. I've used about everything on the market I deemed safe for the weapons and KG is what I've settled on.

I apologize for not being able to contribute more to the forum, but pistols aren't my strong suit and I'd just sound stupid. I'm finding good info here and will contribute, if I feel what I've got to say might help in any way.


----------



## mojo (Aug 18, 2015)

berettatoter, the reason I still don't have pictures up is because my Kaspersky security software blocked a hijacking attempt from photobucket, when I visited their site. It may only have been a fluke, but I elected not to use them. As far as anyone knowing what I've got, I don't worry about the feds. If they've been looking at little ole me, I figure they already know all they need to know. Thanks for posting!


----------



## mojo (Aug 18, 2015)

CGW has been covered up in work but I've received a shipping notice that my pistols will be shipped on Monday. I'll get them Wednesday. I've talked to David and Scott several times during the process but mostly I've left them alone. I had the 'pro package' and adjustable sights installed in each of the pistols, including the P-01 and the Rami. I'm really looking forward to having them back and shooting them. I have not done business with a better company. Communication has been excellent between the two of us.


----------



## mojo (Aug 18, 2015)

Got em back. Here's my 75B Stainless. Pro package and new sights installed, pistol tuned. Out of all of them, this was my favorite pistol, even before sending it to CGW. Now, even though the others got the same work done to them, this 75B is still my favorite. The following are the trigger numbers for the three I sent to CGW:

Pictured pistol 75B: DA=7lb 4oz SA=3lb 10oz, reset 3mm
SP-01 Tactical DA=7lb 13oz SA=3lb 9oz, reset 3mm
PCR DA=7lb 13oz SA 3lb 9oz, reset 3.5mm

Cajun Gun Works is finishing up a P-01 and a RAMI for me this week and I expect the numbers to be very similar. CZ's out of the box are exceptional. CZ's worked on by these guys are unbelievable in their smoothness of operation. Their work is outstanding!

The new rear sights give me a 3/4" longer sight radius. I love the sights.


----------

